# JD 7800 PTO problem



## Shellmound (Jun 18, 2010)

Can't get the pto to come on. Have power to the switch on the console, through the switch to the wires going to the solenoid valve on the back of the tractor. No power at the connector that plugs into the solenoid. Unplugged the seat switch and put a jumper across it. Any suggestions would be appreciated.:dazed:


----------

